

Open Letter to Coach Klinsmann from NY Governor Andrew Cuomo [pdf] - loisaidasam
http://www.governor.ny.gov/sites/default/files/documents/June_26_letter.pdf

======
Luc
Reading this I learnt that '12:00 PM' is noon in America, and not literally 12
hours post meridiem, i.e. midnight!

The world cup truly brings the peoples of the world closer together.

~~~
curun1r
As a CS major, the only way that PM and AM ever made sense was to realize that
hours were really mod-12 and started counting at 0. Noon is then 0pm which is
followed by 1pm and makes everything entirely consistent.

